# La Fitness fees



## jasone (Oct 10, 2006)

Just got one in my town.  Nice gym.  Just wondering what the initiation fee and monthly rates are.  Sales reps are worse than car salesmen whenever it comes to selling memberships.


----------



## Pipboy (Oct 10, 2006)

You can generally get the sign on fee waivered or cut down dramatically. I pay 30 a month.


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2006)

I would join 24 hour if it is in your area, LA Fitness has crappy hours.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2006)

I was both a member and (very briefly) an employee of LA Fitness. Their startup fees usually range between 99 and 200, depending on how good you are at haggling. The LA Fitness locations that have a basketball court and raquetball courts, typically they charge more for a membership that includes use of the courts, but if you know your'e not going to use them you can ask for the one with no court usage.

If you're REALLY good at haggling you can get the initiation fee waived or cut to 49.99. Then they charge you first and last month because they do a month to month membership which you can cancel any time -- that's about the only "good" thing about their membership fee structure. you're not stuck in a 3year contract like with Bally's.

Also, if you wait till the end of the month, you might catch a better break. They need to meet their quotas and at that point they're desperate for sign-ups. Usually the case for all gyms.

Like Foreman said, though, if you've got a 24 Hour Fitness around, you'll be better off going there. I dont' know their fee structure, but everyone I know who's  been a member of a 24H Fitness has been happy.

ALSO, Steer clear of the LA Fitness personal training (Body of Change). Trust me on this. Your chances of getting a qualified trainer are slim and their prices and policies are not at all client-friendly.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 12, 2006)

My membership was a 4-pack. Four of my friends all signed up together and the initial deposit was $99 total for all 4. We pay $31.99 per month for unlimited access to all areas.

If you workout during normal hours they're great. M-F 5am to 11pm, Sat-Sun 8am to 10pm. Closed only on Christmas.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 12, 2006)

GoalGetter said:


> I was both a member and (very briefly) an employee of LA Fitness. Their startup fees usually range between 99 and 200, depending on how good you are at haggling. The LA Fitness locations that have a basketball court and raquetball courts, typically they charge more for a membership that includes use of the courts, but if you know your'e not going to use them you can ask for the one with no court usage.
> 
> If you're REALLY good at haggling you can get the initiation fee waived or cut to 49.99. Then they charge you first and last month because they do a month to month membership which you can cancel any time -- that's about the only "good" thing about their membership fee structure. you're not stuck in a 3year contract like with Bally's.
> 
> ...



How exactly does one haggle?


You:  "Say, You know I'm a very important person, so if you could go ahead and waive that fee, that'd be great babe, *flashes a 5 dollar bill"... Yep.. that's a geniune lincoln"

24HourCrappyGym Employee:  "Riiiiiight.  I'm gonna go ahead and call the police now."


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> How exactly does one haggle?
> 
> 
> You:  "Say, You know I'm a very important person, so if you could go ahead and waive that fee, that'd be great babe, *flashes a 5 dollar bill"... Yep.. that's a geniune lincoln"
> ...


You: Then I guess I'll have to throw in a sexual harassment charge.
24HourCrappyGym Employee: Against who?
You: Against YOU. Can you prove that you didn't offer to lower my rate if I let you blow me?
24HourCrappyGym Employee: Man, you are one twisted fuck.
You: No,  pal; I'm just an ordinary guy who has nothing left to lose.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 12, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You: Then I guess I'll have to throw in a sexual harassment charge.
> 24HourCrappyGym Employee: Against who?
> You: Against YOU. Can you prove that you didn't offer to lower my rate if I let you blow me?
> 24HourCrappyGym Employee: Man, you are one twisted fuck.
> You: No,  pal; I'm just an ordinary guy who has nothing left to lose.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 12, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You: Then I guess I'll have to throw in a sexual harassment charge.
> 24HourCrappyGym Employee: Against who?
> You: Against YOU. Can you prove that you didn't offer to lower my rate if I let you blow me?
> 24HourCrappyGym Employee: Man, you are one twisted fuck.
> You: No,  pal; I'm just an ordinary guy who has nothing left to lose.



 

Is that experience talking?


----------

